# Cattleya amethystoglossa



## dodidoki (Aug 8, 2021)

Division from BV.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 8, 2021)

looks like 'Corona virus spots'...........maybe a new judging descriptor???


----------



## monocotman (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice. How do you grow this species?
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

I love this species! 

It’s my mission and intention to collect all varieties of these (with exceptional flower forms):

Alba
Albescent 
Coerulea 
Semialba 
Flamea
Lisa (pink no spots)
Aurea (orange)
Typo round 4n 

I have secured most of these except the coerulea, semialba and Lisa. Good forms of those are quite hard to get. 

The selected ones I have here are grown warm and bright in semi water culture (SWC). They seem to like it and established quite fast. Let’s hope the new growths bloom!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I love this species!
> 
> It’s my mission and intention to collect all varieties of these (with exceptional flower forms):
> 
> ...


I have flamea and lisa.I can t get alba and courulea, can t find them in europe.My lisa is in sheat now.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I love this species!
> 
> It’s my mission and intention to collect all varieties of these (with exceptional flower forms):
> 
> ...



OMG!! You will need a lot of species to house all these giant plants! 
Would be such a sight to behold to have all those in bloom together, though!
I had Interglossa (a primary with intermedia), much smaller plant but with similar flowers just smaller head.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 10, 2021)

Interesting that at first sight i thought that flower could be virused, but only the back side spots appear through the petals.


----------



## grubea (Aug 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I love this species!
> 
> It’s my mission and intention to collect all varieties of these (with exceptional flower forms):
> 
> ...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Here are the amethystoglossas I have:










Key: 

Typo
Aurea
Alba
Albescent 
Flamea
Harlequin (my new name for this flamea lol)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Oops sorry Istvan to hijack your post


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2021)

Love that alba!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

abax said:


> Love that alba!


Me too. Particularly the the curved side lobes over the column.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 11, 2021)

It is great to see your amethyst collection.Alba is especially georgeous.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow! I’ve not seen several of those colour forms. Love the pure alba!
David


----------



## Guldal (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh, Les...I can hardly put my pen to the paper, seething with envy as I am....I better hurry to thank you for the splendiferous presentation of these colour forms - personally, I'm maybe especially drawn to your aurea and alba flowers, but the sum of the whole...! 
Ouch, I feel the snapping at my heels... I better hurry, before I'm entirely devoured and swalloped up by that green eyed monster! 

PS. Istvan, Leslie's pathetic attempt to upstage you doesn't detract one iota from the beauty of your typical flower!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2022)

The aurea is outstanding. 
Istanbul, yours is amazing!


----------



## tomp (Jul 17, 2022)

YES ON THE ALBA!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2022)

wow.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jul 17, 2022)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 18, 2022)

Astonishing.


----------



## Vox (Jul 23, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> I have flamea and lisa.I can t get alba and courulea, can t find them in europe.My lisa is in sheat now.


Hey. I know your posting is a year old, but if you are still looking for amethystoglossa coerulea, you can find three different types with Orchideen Lucke in Germany. See here: Orchideen-Lucke
best wishes, volker


----------

